
Old-employees complain about Booking.com: it’s one big mess (Dutch) - ashurov
https://www.volkskrant.nl/kijkverder/v/2019/oud-werknemers-over-booking.com-het-is-een-grote-chaos
======
rurban
That's not really a secret, and it's not a new thing. This is going on for
decades there.

What's also concerning is not only their famous incompetent micromanagement
and favorisms not based on anything technical, but more importantly they are
the main reason for the downfall of Perl the language. They have all the main
maintainers on staff, which are famous for their toxic and destructive actions
in the community, leading to the mess Perl is in now. Any improvements already
designed for perl6 did not make it in, and many features were just ripped out
for no other reason that it's unmaintainable for them. No types, no proper
signatures, no proper object system, no macros, no jit, no advances at all in
the last 15 years. No wonder everybody is leaving in disgust. As long as they
are blocking any progress and backing the ongoing destruction, Booking is
doomed. They are shoveling their own grave. The other major perl company
started doing the same only recently, so people are leaving there also in
masses.

------
ashurov
Having a hard time to copy/paste a Google translate with the English
translation, but basically the article talks about the (too) fast grow of
Booking.com and all the related stress and the very old tech they are using
and not willing too upgrade (Perl is mentioned). So reconsider when getting an
offer from Booking.com to work there.

